# Things to look forward to



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2011)

For me it begins tomorrow as there will be a dance festival during the lunch break tomorrow, so I'll be able to go to it.

Then we have two long weekends together. With a mixture of flexi and annual leave as well, I will have about 12 days off...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 14, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Then we have two long weekends together. With a mixture of flexi and annual leave as well, I will have about 12 days off...



I am with local authority and I will be getting these exact days off too, with only 3 annual leave days taken................yay.........


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2011)

A weekend in Edinburgh with chum in May and a week in Spain in June visiting OH and family.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just look forward to the next day and thankful for each one I see.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 14, 2011)

toby said:


> I just look forward to the next day and thankful for each one I see.



easily pleased eh.............


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2011)

toby said:


> I just look forward to the next day and thankful for each one I see.



here here !


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> easily pleased eh.............



I suppose I am, seen to many bad things in life so appreciate each day as it comes.


----------



## shiv (Apr 14, 2011)

My list is ridiculous. I feel lucky that life is treating me so well at the moment. Sorry if I make you all sick with my positivity.

Saturday I'm meeting up with some of the Children With Diabetes UK mums.

Sunday is the London marathon, technically I am working but it's going to be a great day.

Next Friday I am meeting up with a mum and her 2 year old who was recently diagnosed with type 1, I have agreed to babysit for them so we're just having a meet to get to know each other.

Next weekend I am back in Birmingham to go to a gig with my dad on the Sunday. Then on the Tuesday I will be having a 2 hour sailing lesson.

The weekend after that I am going on a caravan holiday with the Children With Diabetes group, it's also my birthday that Saturday so my mum is coming down.

Weekend after it's family time.

Weekend after that it's my birthday celebrations - burlesque bar!! 

Weeeeekend after that I am jetting off to Croatia for 9 days 

Sorry I did warn you!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 14, 2011)

shiv said:


> My list is ridiculous. I feel lucky that life is treating me so well at the moment. Sorry if I make you all sick with my positivity.



Shiv I think it is great things are good for you at the moment 

I am looking forward to a week in the lakes with my brother & sister in law and there 2 kids in may.  

I also can't wait for Nathan to be able to crawl properly, he is almost there and gets really frustrated when he can't get to things. 

This will make you sick, I am looking forward to seeing his little sleepy smiling face looking up at me when I go into feed him at about 11pm


----------



## Caroline (Apr 15, 2011)

rachelha said:


> This will make you sick, I am looking forward to seeing his little sleepy smiling face looking up at me when I go into feed him at about 11pm




One of the great things about being mum is seeing baby smile and doing all the bonding things like feeding. Little feller is almost 7 and think he has a great smile too!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm working on the days between the bank holidays, but a few in my office have taken it off so I'm looking forward to a quieter office.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 15, 2011)

Having a very good week - Monday in London for a research project with bonus wander round park & meal at cafe; Tuesday evening orienteering in a new area, so cycled & took bus to get there early for a wander round (NOT recceing, I hasten to add) and find 3 geocaches; Wednesday London Olympics volunteer event and chance meeting with 4 adventure racing friends at London Marathon exhibition; Thursday evening running at Wicken Fen, so got some good photos of Highland cattle, fens, swans etc, then pub meal with friends; working today in well paid interesting job; working weekend at poorly paid, but interesting, fun & active job. Geocaches I hid a few weeks ago at a countryside reserve are being found regularly and getting nice comments, encouraging people to go to a new area and be more active.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to three months without hospital appointments.....if I manage this it will be the first time in two years.  I'm also looking forward to combining getting fully involved again with the job I love together with non working things such as cooking lovely meals, spending a lot of time with Susie dog, working on my OU course, putting together the vegetable garden, weekend with mum and dad who live at the seaside and of course lots of holiday time with OH who is getting towards the end of completing our new kitchen.  But most of all I'm appreciating every day I've got to enjoy life with good eyesight in one eye and simply being alive after so many family funerals in the past two years


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Having a very good week - Monday in London for a research project with bonus wander round park & meal at cafe; Tuesday evening orienteering in a new area, so cycled & took bus to get there early for a wander round (NOT recceing, I hasten to add) and find 3 geocaches; Wednesday London Olympics volunteer event and chance meeting with 4 adventure racing friends at London Marathon exhibition; Thursday evening running at Wicken Fen, so got some good photos of Highland cattle, fens, swans etc, then pub meal with friends; working today in well paid interesting job; working weekend at poorly paid, but interesting, fun & active job. Geocaches I hid a few weeks ago at a countryside reserve are being found regularly and getting nice comments, encouraging people to go to a new area and be more active.



Ooh I like the idea of geocaching, I think I may have a look at what is around here this weekend.  What is the best way to get started?  Sorry a bit off topic


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Ooh I like the idea of geocaching, I think I may have a look at what is around here this weekend.  What is the best way to get started?  Sorry a bit off topic


Actually I was thinking of posting a similar question, maybe we need a geocache exercise thread?


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Actually I was thinking of posting a similar question, maybe we need a geocache exercise thread?



Just registered on geocaching.com, got all excited as there are lots around here, then remembered I don't own a GPS  DOH!!!!!  I don't suppose the app on my phone will work for it.  Maybe something to put on the birthday present list.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Just registered on geocaching.com, got all excited as there are lots around here, then remembered I don't own a GPS  DOH!!!!!  I don't suppose the app on my phone will work for it.  Maybe something to put on the birthday present list.


I've got the car sat-nav, I'm sure it will do.  It might get confused about why I'm not on a road an moving slowly but it will tell me my current co-ordinates.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 15, 2011)

shiv said:


> My list is ridiculous. I feel lucky that life is treating me so well at the moment. Sorry if I make you all sick with my positivity.
> 
> Saturday I'm meeting up with some of the Children With Diabetes UK mums.
> 
> ...



Wow, your a busy woman...............Croatia seems interesting, whats the story behind that.....


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to trying to go out on my own on Monday.  I may only catch the bus to the next town but I may go further if  I feel able.  I'm looking forward to more trips out on my own where I can spend as long as I like looking at craft stuff and charity shops and then leave when I'm ready!  Yay!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 15, 2011)

*geocaching*

I'll start a geocaching thread in Exercise thread.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Apr 16, 2011)

Holiday in June- my first in six and a half years!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 16, 2011)

A nice cup of tea after 9 hours of scaring the travelling public.  Bliss...

And a lower HbA1c next time round....


----------



## AJLang (Apr 19, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> I'm looking forward to trying to go out on my own on Monday.  I may only catch the bus to the next town but I may go further if  I feel able.  I'm looking forward to more trips out on my own where I can spend as long as I like looking at craft stuff and charity shops and then leave when I'm ready!  Yay!



Hi Karen how was your trip on Monday?  I hope that it went really well.


----------

